# Homemade 30" Baffle



## mswlogo (Dec 22, 2013)

I was tired of making two passes on snow storms.

I have Platinum 30"

I bought both a 36" Pro Baffle and 30" Scraper blade figuring I'd get one to work some how.

I went to the dealer with the 36" Pro Baffle to see how it fits. They only had 32" Pro's and the Bolt pattern is different. In other words if I shrank this 36" baffle by 4" it still would not bolt in to a 32" Pro.

Any way I could have made the 36" baffle work with a lot of work. But the Flap was glued on !! Pretty weak glue. It just peeled right off without much effort.

So I went with the scraper blade, which is a perfect fit (with spacers) and bolted the flap onto the scraper (much more secure than the OEM 36" baffle). The OEM Baffle used spacers too, in fact, I used them.

This is mounted more towards the front of the machine than the OEM Pro Baffle.

I only have one bolt on each end, so it could twist. If it does I'll have to add some sort of brace. But it's really solid.

I could have filled the gap above it but I think it was more important to get closer to the auger as the OEM Pro baffle does. I'm guessing the snow that might go over won't be much. If it's a problem I'll install a wider flap that goes to the top of the bucket.

I think it's good enough to know if it will be helpful or not and might require some tweaks.

It's supposed to snow Monday but not that much.

I'll have to try it on a wide range of storms to really know if it works and doesn't compromise anything else.

I'd say 90% of the storms are under a foot. So I'm not too worried about super deep storms.

I used scraper blade bolts with scraper blade Jam nuts to mount the flap.

I used the bolts that came with the Baffle to mount the scraper and the Baffle spacer (thick wash).

I used scraper blade Jam nuts on the mounting bolts. So hopefully nothing will come loose.

It looks pretty factory looking if I do say myself . I hope it works.


----------



## GMH (Dec 31, 2013)

Enlighten me if am off base here, but doesn't that have the effect of making your snowblower smaller??


----------



## mswlogo (Dec 22, 2013)

GMH said:


> Enlighten me if am off base here, but doesn't that have the effect of making your snowblower smaller??


 Ask Ariens. It was their idea.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/13205-post26.html


----------



## GtWtNorth (Feb 5, 2014)

Never mind, I just saw the other thread. Thanks


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Very nice fabrication job.

I think what it keeps from blowing back out is worth what little it might affect if you actually had to go into a full buckets height of snow.

I notice a little getting blow out on my Troy on the left side and I think it's just the design of the impeller and the fact that it's going to do it due to the air current that the impeller creates. Bucket design and impeller position in it's housing likely play a part in how noticeable it is on a model.


----------



## mswlogo (Dec 22, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> Very nice fabrication job.
> 
> I think what it keeps from blowing back out is worth what little it might affect if you actually had to go into a full buckets height of snow.


Exactly. The frequency of 8-14" storms compared to 20" or more is like 20 to 1. And if they are that deep I'll usually make a pass halfway through the storm.

There is room for adjustment, this is just an educated guess right now.


----------



## GMH (Dec 31, 2013)

O.K. I get the idea now! I can see how that could help on a machine with a taller auger housing.


----------



## MnJim (Jan 26, 2014)

Hmmm I have a 28 Deluxe makes me wonder if I could sandwich a piece of conveyor belt between the weight bar and the bucket and allow it to just drape down the back of the weight bar, The weight bar isn't any lower then the rolled lip on the bucket so it shouldn't effect taking a full bucket when required.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

MnJim said:


> Hmmm I have a 28 Deluxe makes me wonder if I could sandwich a piece of conveyor belt between the weight bar and the bucket and allow it to just drape down the back of the weight bar, The weight bar isn't any lower then the rolled lip on the bucket so it shouldn't effect taking a full bucket when required.


Sounds like a great idea.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

mswlogo said:


> It looks pretty factory looking if I do say myself . I hope it works.


It does look nice, good job. 
Your blower looks like you never use it, nice and shiny.(thumbs up)

They keep changing the forecast of this storm!
I hope you get to try it out. 

And we are singing,
Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow.


----------



## mswlogo (Dec 22, 2013)

Big Ed said:


> It does look nice, good job.
> Your blower looks like you never use it, nice and shiny.(thumbs up)
> 
> They keep changing the forecast of this storm!
> ...


I got it this January. Used it maybe 8 times.


----------



## Big Ed (Feb 10, 2013)

mswlogo said:


> I got it this January. Used it maybe 8 times.


Still new then. 

Where about are you, they changed my forecast to rain today.
Though that might mean that we will get a blizzard! 

Have they changed yours?
It looks like they shifted the storm 100 miles or more south now, all depends on your whereabouts.


----------



## mswlogo (Dec 22, 2013)

Not a flake today. Or much in forecast. 

But that's fine by me. Long freaken cold winter.


----------

